# eMac plus silencieux!



## iSebastien (22 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,

Je suis toujours à la recherche d'une solution satisfaisante pour faire baisser significativement le volume sonore du ventilateur de mon eMac.

Les solutions telles que celles proposées sur MacBidouille ne me satisfont pas vraiment (un variateur + un thermomètre pour surveiller la température en sortie.... :-( ).

Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît une solution vraiment satisfaisante ou bien a-t-il été commercialisé un ventilateur de remplacement plus silencieux.

D'avance merci.
Sébastien.


----------



## ppscouby (22 Janvier 2004)

désolé de ne pas répondre à ta question, mais je suis aussi à la recherche par simple curiosité d'un moyen pour rendre mon Imac rev B plus silencieux et comme toi une solution de remplacement du ventilo interne. Courage nous y arriverons peut-être.....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Janvier 2004)

je pense que c'est inutile de chercher à faire çà...
eMac est bien comme çà,il a un ventilo,cela s'entend,et c'est normal...
moi ,cela ne me gêne absolument pas ...
quel repos ,l'eMac ,après une journée de cours avec des collègiens...


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Janvier 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je pense que c'est inutile de chercher à faire çà...
> eMac est bien comme çà,il a un ventilo,cela s'entend,et c'est normal...


Mais quelle mauvaise foi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_Désolé pour cette incursion, moi je connais pas autre chose que les techniques de Macbidouille._


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2004)

A mon avis c'est plus un problème de subjectivité que de mauvaise foi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis persuadé que Syd ne trouve pas son emac si bruyant que ça et c'est normal, je ne trouve pas non plus qu'il soit inssuportable.
Ce qui est moins normal c'est d'essayer de convaincre les autres possesseurs d'emac du bien fondé de cette petite soufflerie...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Janvier 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle mauvaise foi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



arrete!!!!je ne suis pas de mauvaise foi...
le bruit de l'eMac NE ME DERANGE PAS!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est moins normal c'est d'essayer de convaincre les autres possesseurs d'emac du bien fondé de cette petite soufflerie...



je ne veux pas les convaincre,mais l'eMac a un ventilateur qui tourne ,et il fait donc le bruit d'un ventilateur qui tourne...
ceux qui veulent le changer eux meme contre un plus petit ou moins bruyant,libre à eux,mais qu'ils ne viennent pas se plaindre s'il y a des problèmes après...


----------



## iSebastien (25 Janvier 2004)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi il ne serait pas possible de trouver un ventilateur de même taille, de même puissance mais beaucoup plus silencieux. Il n'est pas question de prendre des risques avec une mauvaise bidouille. De même que sur les processeurs de chez truc en face, il existe des modèles de ventilo moins cher et plus bruyant et des ventilos plus cher et hyper silencieux, on pourrais très bien imaginer que qqun est commercialisé un ventilateur silencieux pour eMac. 

Et l'emac EST BRUYANT, c'est pas une question de subjectivité ou quoi que ce soit. 

Pour le modérateur : La réaction des gugus au dessus n'a rien à voir avec la question initialement posé.... Si ? On les garde alors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sébastien.


----------



## tornade13 (25 Janvier 2004)

Salut a tous
Je vois que le sujet sur l'eMac et son ventilo est de retour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Syd campe toujours sur ses positions (salut Syd longtemp que j'e t'ai pas vu)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L' eMac a un ventilo qui est quand meme bruyant certain en s'ont incommodé d'autres pas....
La bidouille vu le site de "macbidouille" est a mon avis un suicide verifier la temperature de son eMac avec un thermometre comme un malade atteint de fievre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pense que limiter le bruit de l'eMac doit pas etre si simple que ça je pense que c'est du a la forme d'obus de l'arriere de l'eMac, sinon apple aurait rectifier le tir.
Dans un bureau l'eMac est pas plus bruyant que n'importe quel PC mais vu que le mien etait dans le sejour c'etait genant j'ai trouvé la solution *je l'ai revendu*





 ....

Bonne journée a tous


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2004)

> La réaction des gugus au dessus



Hè à qui tu parles là ??
Tu sais qu'on fait pipi sur les newbies nous ?






L'Emac est bruyant mais pas plus que ça.
J'insiste !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'est pour ça que je dis et j'affirme que c'est subjectif car en tout sincérité nous n'avons pas le même avis.

Mais ceci dit, je suis d'accord avec toi pour le ventilo, j'ai jamais dit le contraire... c'est peut-être un ventilo super bruyant dans l'emac, alors cherche, essaye en des autres et comme ça tu pourras nous dire.

Bon courage !


----------



## Zitoune (25 Janvier 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous
> Je vois que le sujet sur l'eMac et son ventilo est de retour
> 
> 
> ...





Entièrement d'accord.
Le mien m'a été échangé contre un iBook


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > La réaction des gugus au dessus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas le nombres de posts qui compte


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2004)

Oui il y aussi la force musculaire je sais


----------



## KoMoDoo (26 Janvier 2004)

Ben mon eMac fait pas de bruit, enfin depuis que j'ai mis du scotch sur tous les trous et que j'ai enroulé le tout dans une grosse couverture en laine pour isoler au maximum.

En plus, je n'ai plus besoin de radiateur dans le bureau maintenant. C'est tout bénéfice ;o)


----------



## JPTK (26 Janvier 2004)

> Ben mon eMac fait pas de bruit



Je l'avais bien dit !


----------



## iSebastien (26 Janvier 2004)

Ok, ok, désolé pour "les gugus"....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Février 2004)

BONJOUR !

QUELQU'UN A T IL UNE SOLUTION  ? :
LE VENTILATEUR DE MON NOUVEAU E-MAC EST VRAIMENT
TRÈS BRUYANT !

mac.mac@club-internet.fr


----------



## mxmac (16 Février 2004)

des boules kies ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 .... j'ai pas pu m'en empécher sorry...


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Février 2004)

Demande à Syd, il dit que l'eMac n'est pas bruyant, il doit avoir une solution.

Pour info, ton sujet risque d'être dépalcé dans le forum Mac de bureau et il te faudra être enregistré pour pouvoir répondre.


----------



## naas (17 Février 2004)

de memoire il existe un moyen de piloter la vitesse de ce fameux ventilateur, google devrait t'aider
mais cela comprends la perte de la garantie
attention a la cellule ht du tube quand même 

a recommander aux bricoeurs avertis !


----------



## Aurélien (26 Avril 2004)

Salut à tous

Ma copine vient de reçevoir son emac (commandé 2 jours avant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bravo l'applestore). Il est tout beau tout neuf mais par contre il fait un bruit de folie. J'ai lu d'autres posts où certains explique que les nouveaux emacs 1,25GHz seront moins bruyants que les anciens, ben là pas d'accord. Je trouve que c'est plus que génant au point de me demander si tout ça est bien normal.
Le ventilateur est vraiment terrible. Même si je suis habitué à mon iBook G3 600 qui est vraiment top silencieux, je trouve incroyable qu'une machine aussi récente puisse encore être aussi bruyante. 
Voili voila, si quelqu'un peu me dire si c'est normal pour ce bruit super penible pour travailler et si je peux rien faire pour changer ça, ce serait cool.

Sinon autre chose: est-ce que c'est normal que dans les signets de Safari on trouve dans un fichier intitulé MAC plusieurs lien dont un vers Macgé. Il ya aussi dans d'autres fichiers des liens vers télé7jours, France 5 les zouzous, allociné... etc ?

A+


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

Bonjour , 
L'emac était au départ destiné au marché de l'éducation , Apple ne se souciait pas et ne soucie toujours pas d'aillerus de mettre un ventilateur silencieux . Pour ce faite , tu as trois manieres d'etre tranquille pour travailler :

- Mettre une musique de fond 
- Changer le ventilateur ( site a chercher sur le net )
- Lire cette article  là. 

De plus pour ce qui est des signets , cela est tout a fait normal mais pour celui de macgeneration , c'est tout nouveau!!!


----------



## kertruc (26 Avril 2004)

Je ne trouve pas ça très clean le lien "Macgé", c'est suspect au niveau indépendance...


----------



## Aurélien (26 Avril 2004)

merci pour ta réponse. Pour ce qui est de changer de ventilo, est-ce que ça peut vraiment changer qque chose ? (surtout que ça a l'air d'être un modele un peu special non ?) Et puis ce que je comprends pas c'est qu'il tourne continuellement supra vite.
Derniere ptite chose. J'ai fait plusieurs recherches mais je trouve pas de lien vers une explication démarche par démarche (si possible avec photo ça aide) pour changer un DD sur un eMac. Quelqu'un a une info ?


----------



## JPTK (26 Avril 2004)

Juste pour info sache que mon ancien imac 333 fait quasi autant de bruit que l'emac, sauf que le bruit de l'imac est plus aigue et me dérange donc plus, j'espère que tu t'habitueras, j'ai encore jamais vu d'emac avec un ventilo moins bruyant, ça doit pourtant être jouable, bizarre que personne ne se lance dans la bidouille.

Sinon tu dois pouvoir trouver des infos pour le démontage sur cette page


----------



## JPTK (26 Avril 2004)

A mon avis, si tu changes le DD sur un emac, tu fais sauter la garantie par contre.


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

Achete un dd externe c bien mieux


----------



## Aurélien (26 Avril 2004)

Le problème du DD externe c'est que ça prend de la place est que c'est plus cher. Alors qu'un petit 160Go Maxtor diamond max 8Mo se trouve fastoche à 94.
Pour la modif Macbidouille avec le régulateur ça me branche pas mal. Est-ce qqu'un l'a testée ?
En tout cas merci pour les conseils  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A+


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

Tu as la place pour mettre ton emac sur le bureau alors un dd externe c pas bien gros de nos jours !!! Pour le régulateur , il y a bien le monsieur qui a fait l'article et puis le reste je ne sais pas .


----------



## kertruc (27 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour info sache que mon ancien imac 333 fait quasi autant de bruit que l'emac, sauf que le bruit de l'imac est plus aigue et me dérange donc plus



J'avais la même chose...
C'est vrai que le bruit du ventilo de l'eMac est bien moins gênant que celui d'un disque dur d'iMac G3 qui siffle.
C'est un ronronnement qui fait partie de l'environnement et qu'on oublie très vite.
Les premières heures ont bloque dessus, mais on finit bien vite par l'oublier


----------



## Sir (27 Avril 2004)

Il n'y aucune différence entre le 800 et ton nouveeau ???


----------



## Aurélien (27 Avril 2004)

oui c'est une bonne question ça, est-ce que l' eMac G4 800 était plus/moins bruyant que le nouveau ?
Ce que je ne comprends toujours pas c'est pkoi est ce que le ventilo tourne en permanence et qui plus est à la même allure ?
Que je sois sur Garage Band ou juste sur internet il tourne toujours continuellement et de la même sorte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aprés pour le bruit c'est sur qu'au bout de 3,4 heures on s'habitue un peu mais quand on l'arrête où qu'il se met en veille on comprend son bonheur...


----------



## Sir (27 Avril 2004)

Tu n'as jamais entendu un imac 266 tourné toi ....


----------



## kertruc (27 Avril 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y aucune différence entre le 800 et ton nouveeau ???



Aucune... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À écoute d'oreille


----------



## Sir (27 Avril 2004)

Oui enfin ca dépends l'ouie de la personne hein ?


----------



## kertruc (28 Avril 2004)

COMMENT ???


----------



## jp16 (28 Avril 2004)

mais comment differencier l ancien du nouveau emac 800 ???? 

mon beau pere m en a offert un d occase depuis peu et je ne sais tjrs pas lequel c est ??? 

je sais je suis un ane


----------



## NicoNantes (28 Avril 2004)

Dans le Menu Pomme va dans "A propos de ce Mac" puis "plus d'ifo" et regarde la vitesse du processeur (3ème ligne)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......Alor


----------



## NicoNantes (28 Avril 2004)

Pardon je n'avais pas vu le 800 




 - ancien du nouveau emac 800 ????     -


----------



## jp16 (28 Avril 2004)

NicoNantes a dit:
			
		

> Dans le Menu Pomme va dans "A propos de ce Mac" puis "plus d'ifo" et regarde la vitesse du processeur (3ème ligne)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben ca ok c est un 800mghz qui a l air d avoir tres peu servi je pense que c est un retour de son entreprise 

alors le 800 c est un new ou un ancien


----------



## JPTK (28 Avril 2004)

Le emac 800 date de mai 2003, il y a eu ensuite le 1 ghz, plus le 1,25 il y a peu.


----------



## Surfer Libre (27 Mai 2004)

SVM mac a testé le tout dernier eMac 1,25Ghz dans son dernier numéro de juin. Cette machine fait jeu égal avec l'iMac 1,25Ghz, la carte vidéo en moins mais avec un écran dont on appréciera "la luminosité et la capacité de reproduction des couleurs".

Et là, stupeur, le magazine annonce que Apple a réduit le niveau sonore du ventilateur. Si tel est le cas, l'eMac risque de reprendre du poil de la bête sur un iMac G4 en fin de course....

Quelqu'un a t'il reçu le tout dernier eMac, auquel cas, a t'il pu comparer le niveau sonore avec le modèle précédent ou avec l'iMac G4?


----------



## Aurélien (27 Mai 2004)

Je sais pas ce que pouvais donner l'ancien eMac au niveau sonore mais ce qui est sûr c'est que le nouveau est (pour moi) super bruyant


----------



## tornade13 (27 Mai 2004)

Aurélien a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas ce que pouvais donner l'ancien eMac au niveau sonore mais ce qui est sûr c'est que le nouveau est (pour moi) super bruyant


Ben c'etait pareil pour l'ancien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et la ou je met en doute SVM mac c'est que Apple aurait été les premier a communiquer sur ce point *noir* de l'Emac.


----------



## Aurélien (27 Mai 2004)

tout à fait d'accord avec toi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2004)

Si les scores trouvés par ce mag' sont fiables, non seulement le nouveau eMac fait mieux que le iMac 1,25 GHz, mieux aussi que le G5 1,6 GHz. 
iMac 1,25 GHz   10,79
G5 1,6 GHz  12,23
eMac 1,25 GHz (80 Go)  12,57

Cela peut expliquer l'absence de mise à jour jusqu'ici du iMac. En effet, un iMac G4 1,5 GHz, serait grosso modo au coude à coude avec un G4 Bipro 1,25, gratifiait par ce mag' d'un 14,15.
Bref, si on peut donner foi à ces tests, cela peut vouloir dire: mise à jour des G5 à la WWDC et mise à jour concomitante du iMac  mais toujours en G4 Si "2004" doit l'être "l'année du G5", cela sera plutôt à l'extrême fin de l'automne.

Aussi bruyant? moins bruyant? le nouvel eMac? En tous les cas nettement plus performant.


----------



## tornade13 (28 Mai 2004)

Kurach a dit:
			
		

> Si les scores trouvés par ce mag' sont fiables, non seulement le nouveau eMac fait mieux que le iMac 1,25 GHz, mieux aussi que le G5 1,6 GHz.
> iMac 1,25 GHz   10,79
> G5 1,6 GHz  12,23
> eMac 1,25 GHz (80 Go)  12,57


Et ça correspond a quoi tes chiffres stp des secondes, des minutes, des centimetres


----------



## NicoNantes (28 Mai 2004)

.... des centimetres     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 des notes sur 20 comme à l'école


----------



## tornade13 (28 Mai 2004)

NicoNantes a dit:
			
		

> .... des centimetres
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roooo c'est loin pour moi tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Si le G4 de l'emac est plus puissant que le G5 1.6 va falloir dire ça a ceux qui attendent le imac G5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Emac Sponsorisé par SVMac....


----------



## Joachim du Balay (29 Mai 2004)

tiens ? il ne me semble pas avoir vu ces chiffres (c'est vrai que je n'ai fait que feuilleter ce SVMMac au rayon "journeaux"  )

il me semble que c'était eMac 1,25 (40Go) 12,38 
................................iMac 1,25............12,57 ,  ou quelque chose dans ce goût (je ne suis pas sûr des centièmes  )...ce qui faisait d'ailleurs dire à SVM que, finalement, le DD 40 Go à 5200t/mn ne faisait pas tant de différence que ça par rapport au DD 7200 t/mn du iMac...

_ ( ce sont des indices de performances globales, par rapport à un Mac G4 1 GHz, qui serait noté 10, je crois..)_


----------



## tornade13 (29 Mai 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> (c'est vrai que je n'ai fait que feuilleter ce SVMMac au rayon "journeaux"  )


Tiens je suis pas le seul


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Et ça correspond a quoi tes chiffres stp des secondes, des minutes, des centimetres






Indice de référence: Power Mac G4 1 GHz = 10

iMac 17'' 800 MHz (768)??????6,44
iMac 17'' 1,25 GHz {7455} (512) JAGUAR ???10,79

G5 MONO 1,6 GHZ 512 Mo de RAM, JAGUAR ????12,23  (SVM Mac n° 159 ? mars 2004 ? p. 90)

eMac 1,25 GHz (512) PANTHER ?????  12,38
iMac 1,25 GHz (512) PANTHER ??????12,57

Une coquille s'était glissée en effet dans mes chiffres. Il n'empêche que sur le fond cela ne change rien: 
1/ si un iMac G5 1,6 voire 1,8 voit le jour, on risque d'être déçus quant à ses performances. Sauf à passer le moment venu à Tiger, et encore, pas sûr que le gain soit substantiel. En attendant le G4 Apollo semble faire aussi bien, voire légèrement mieux, que le G5 970 si on le soumet à des calculs genre conversion AIF en MP3, export DV en Quicktime, rééchantillonnage sous Photoshop, copie de petits fichiers, etc. 
2/ le iMac aurait-il été mis à jour en mars (soit 6 mois après la mise à jour du 8/09/03, celle du 18 novembre avec la sortie du 20'' n'était qu'un vague saupoudrage) le G5 1,6 se vendrait-il correctement? Apple a pu en douter, non? 
Au point même, cela ajouté à des contraintes imprévues?,  de retarder la mise à jour du iMac. C'est mon avis.


----------



## Caribou (29 Mai 2004)

M'enfin pour en revenir au bruit, une vraie revolution ca serait si il se montrait vraiment plus silencieux :love:


----------



## bip815 (30 Mai 2004)

Je te confirme que le nouvel eMac est toujours aussi bruyant que ses prédecesseurs...


----------



## kertruc (1 Juin 2004)

J'ai un eMac 800 et un 1,25 et je ne vois pas de différence au niveau sonore...


----------



## Gloubi (18 Août 2004)

À vos outils !
J'vais vous expliquer sommairement un petit bricolage que j'ai fait sur mon eMac.
Pour moi qui ne supportait plus le bruit du ventilo, ça me convient aujourd'hui très bien.

eMac 1 GHz (sans graveur DVD) acheté le 26 août 2003
384 Mo de Ram
Système 10.3.5
iSight ("Gloubi76" sur "http://www.ichatclub.org/fr/")
Disque dur externe D2 160 Go (FireWire 400 & 800, USB 2)

Ventilateur d'origine changé par moi-même le 29 juillet 2004 contre un PAPST Ø 120 - 055,3 CFM (réf. constructeur : 4412F/2G), commandé chez PC Look à Paris, et oui? et livré en 24 heures (17,79 ¤ le ventilo).
Colle Epoxy Z-POXY (PACER TECHNOLOGY) PT-36 (8 ¤). Petits disques à découper de maquettiste au bout d'une visseuse sans fil.
Trois petites cosses électriques achetées dans le même magasin pour maquettistes (à mon idée, des cosses pour automobile feraient très bien l'affaire.
Résultat : bruit nettement plus supportable, vraiment marre de celui d'origine ! Une véritable honte sur un Mac.
Une demi journée de travail propre et minutieux. Attention aux malhabiles et peu soigneux.
De mon côté, mon bricolage tombe en fin de garantie. Attention aux imprudents, malhabiles et autres peu soigneux, c'est à leurs risques et périls !
Pour les consciencieux, pas de problème, jusqu'à ce jour du moins.

Sites dont je me suis inspiré :

http://www.materiel.be/refroid/120mmfans_2/page13.php

http://218.223.20.17/em27.html

http://www.users-side.co.jp/catalog/CoolingFan/sanyodenki/109P1212L403/

http://www.thermexcel.com/french/tables/unitnext.htm

En fait, il faut se débrouiller car le premier site est en japonais, alors, même à l'aide du traducteur de Sherlock, de japonais à anglais, puis d'anglais à français, c'est de l'hébreu. Malheureusement pour moi (et pour vous), je ne parle ni l'anglais? ni l'hébreu.

Un petit aperçu du résultat :
- Température du 18 août 2004 au Havre : 23°C
- Température du Mac mesurée à 18 h 00 avec "Temperature Monitor 2.1" (Freeware) dans mon bureau (non exposé au soleil) : 44,0°C. À mon idée, ça le fait.

La température a été prise pendant que TechTool Pro 4 défragmentait trois partitions (1 interne et 2 externes). 170 Go au total.

Bon courage à toutes et à tous.

Patrick du Havre (51 ans)

Merci de faire circuler


----------



## Apca (18 Août 2004)

Sur les power mac et les portable(merci de confirmer aussi :sleep: ) il y a un thermomètre sur le processeur ou sur le carte mère; enfin, ils possèdent un thermomètre en tous cas, ce qui permet de savoir la temperature du processeur en autre mais aussi de regler les vitesses des ventilateurs. Comment ce fait t-il qu'il n'y ai pas un thermomètre dans l'Emac ce qui permettrait que Mac osx règle la vitesse du ventilo et donc ce qui ferait que celui-ci tournerai moin vite donc moin de bruit?    :sleep:  :hein:


----------



## Gloubi (21 Août 2004)

Aurélien a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous
> 
> Ma copine vient de reçevoir son emac (commandé 2 jours avant
> 
> ...



À vos outils !
J'vais vous expliquer sommairement un petit bricolage que j'ai fait sur mon eMac.
Pour moi qui ne supportait plus le bruit du ventilo, ça me convient aujourd'hui très bien.

eMac 1 GHz (sans graveur DVD) acheté le 26 août 2003
384 Mo de Ram
Système 10.3.5
iSight ("Gloubi76" sur "http://www.ichatclub.org/fr/")
Disque dur externe D2 160 Go (FireWire 400 & 800, USB 2)

Ventilateur d'origine changé par moi-même le 29 juillet 2004 contre un PAPST Ø 120 - 055,3 CFM (réf. constructeur : 4412F/2G), commandé chez PC Look à Paris, et oui? et livré en 24 heures (17,79 ¤ le ventilo).
Colle Epoxy Z-POXY (PACER TECHNOLOGY) PT-36 (8 ¤). Petits disques à découper de maquettiste au bout d'une visseuse sans fil.
Trois petites cosses électriques achetées dans le même magasin pour maquettistes (à mon idée, des cosses pour automobile feraient très bien l'affaire.
Résultat : bruit nettement plus supportable, vraiment marre de celui d'origine ! Une véritable honte sur un Mac.
Une demi journée de travail propre et minutieux. Attention aux malhabiles et peu soigneux.
De mon côté, mon bricolage tombe en fin de garantie. Attention aux imprudents, malhabiles et autres peu soigneux, c'est à leurs risques et périls !
Pour les consciencieux, pas de problème, jusqu'à ce jour du moins.

Sites dont je me suis inspiré :

http://www.materiel.be/refroid/120mmfans_2/page13.php

http://218.223.20.17/em27.html

http://www.users-side.co.jp/catalog...i/109P1212L403/

http://www.thermexcel.com/french/tables/unitnext.htm

En fait, il faut se débrouiller car le premier site est en japonais, alors, même à l'aide du traducteur de Sherlock, de japonais à anglais, puis d'anglais à français, c'est de l'hébreu. Malheureusement pour moi (et pour vous), je ne parle ni l'anglais? ni l'hébreu.

Un petit aperçu du résultat :
- Température du 18 août 2004 au Havre : 23°C
- Température du Mac mesurée à 18 h 00 avec "Temperature Monitor 2.1" (Freeware) dans mon bureau (non exposé au soleil) : 44,0°C. À mon idée, ça le fait.

La température a été prise pendant que TechTool Pro 4 défragmentait trois partitions (1 interne et 2 externes). 170 Go au total.

Bon courage à toutes et à tous.

Patrick du Havre (51 ans)

Merci de faire circuler


----------



## Gloubi (21 Août 2004)

Aurélien a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est une bonne question ça, est-ce que l' eMac G4 800 était plus/moins bruyant que le nouveau ?
> Ce que je ne comprends toujours pas c'est pkoi est ce que le ventilo tourne en permanence et qui plus est à la même allure ?
> Que je sois sur Garage Band ou juste sur internet il tourne toujours continuellement et de la même sorte
> 
> ...




À vos outils !
J'vais vous expliquer sommairement un petit bricolage que j'ai fait sur mon eMac.
Pour moi qui ne supportait plus le bruit du ventilo, ça me convient aujourd'hui très bien.

eMac 1 GHz (sans graveur DVD) acheté le 26 août 2003
384 Mo de Ram
Système 10.3.5
iSight ("Gloubi76" sur "http://www.ichatclub.org/fr/")
Disque dur externe D2 160 Go (FireWire 400 & 800, USB 2)

Ventilateur d'origine changé par moi-même le 29 juillet 2004 contre un PAPST Ø 120 - 055,3 CFM (réf. constructeur : 4412F/2G), commandé chez PC Look à Paris, et oui? et livré en 24 heures (17,79 ¤ le ventilo).
Colle Epoxy Z-POXY (PACER TECHNOLOGY) PT-36 (8 ¤). Petits disques à découper de maquettiste au bout d'une visseuse sans fil.
Trois petites cosses électriques achetées dans le même magasin pour maquettistes (à mon idée, des cosses pour automobile feraient très bien l'affaire.
Résultat : bruit nettement plus supportable, vraiment marre de celui d'origine ! Une véritable honte sur un Mac.
Une demi journée de travail propre et minutieux. Attention aux malhabiles et peu soigneux.
De mon côté, mon bricolage tombe en fin de garantie. Attention aux imprudents, malhabiles et autres peu soigneux, c'est à leurs risques et périls !
Pour les consciencieux, pas de problème, jusqu'à ce jour du moins.

Sites dont je me suis inspiré :

http://www.materiel.be/refroid/120mmfans_2/page13.php

http://218.223.20.17/em27.html

http://www.users-side.co.jp/catalog...i/109P1212L403/

http://www.thermexcel.com/french/tables/unitnext.htm

En fait, il faut se débrouiller car le premier site est en japonais, alors, même à l'aide du traducteur de Sherlock, de japonais à anglais, puis d'anglais à français, c'est de l'hébreu. Malheureusement pour moi (et pour vous), je ne parle ni l'anglais? ni l'hébreu.

Un petit aperçu du résultat :
- Température du 18 août 2004 au Havre : 23°C
- Température du Mac mesurée à 18 h 00 avec "Temperature Monitor 2.1" (Freeware) dans mon bureau (non exposé au soleil) : 44,0°C. À mon idée, ça le fait.

La température a été prise pendant que TechTool Pro 4 défragmentait trois partitions (1 interne et 2 externes). 170 Go au total.

Bon courage à toutes et à tous.

Patrick du Havre (51 ans)

Merci de faire circuler


----------



## Gloubi (21 Août 2004)

-anonyme- a dit:
			
		

> BONJOUR !
> 
> QUELQU'UN A T IL UNE SOLUTION  ? :
> LE VENTILATEUR DE MON NOUVEAU E-MAC EST VRAIMENT
> ...




À vos outils !
J'vais vous expliquer sommairement un petit bricolage que j'ai fait sur mon eMac.
Pour moi qui ne supportait plus le bruit du ventilo, ça me convient aujourd'hui très bien.

eMac 1 GHz (sans graveur DVD) acheté le 26 août 2003
384 Mo de Ram
Système 10.3.5
iSight ("Gloubi76" sur "http://www.ichatclub.org/fr/")
Disque dur externe D2 160 Go (FireWire 400 & 800, USB 2)

Ventilateur d'origine changé par moi-même le 29 juillet 2004 contre un PAPST Ø 120 - 055,3 CFM (réf. constructeur : 4412F/2G), commandé chez PC Look à Paris, et oui? et livré en 24 heures (17,79 ¤ le ventilo).
Colle Epoxy Z-POXY (PACER TECHNOLOGY) PT-36 (8 ¤). Petits disques à découper de maquettiste au bout d'une visseuse sans fil.
Trois petites cosses électriques achetées dans le même magasin pour maquettistes (à mon idée, des cosses pour automobile feraient très bien l'affaire.
Résultat : bruit nettement plus supportable, vraiment marre de celui d'origine ! Une véritable honte sur un Mac.
Une demi journée de travail propre et minutieux. Attention aux malhabiles et peu soigneux.
De mon côté, mon bricolage tombe en fin de garantie. Attention aux imprudents, malhabiles et autres peu soigneux, c'est à leurs risques et périls !
Pour les consciencieux, pas de problème, jusqu'à ce jour du moins.

Sites dont je me suis inspiré :

http://www.materiel.be/refroid/120mmfans_2/page13.php

http://218.223.20.17/em27.html

http://www.users-side.co.jp/catalog...i/109P1212L403/

http://www.thermexcel.com/french/tables/unitnext.htm

En fait, il faut se débrouiller car le premier site est en japonais, alors, même à l'aide du traducteur de Sherlock, de japonais à anglais, puis d'anglais à français, c'est de l'hébreu. Malheureusement pour moi (et pour vous), je ne parle ni l'anglais? ni l'hébreu.

Un petit aperçu du résultat :
- Température du 18 août 2004 au Havre : 23°C
- Température du Mac mesurée à 18 h 00 avec "Temperature Monitor 2.1" (Freeware) dans mon bureau (non exposé au soleil) : 44,0°C. À mon idée, ça le fait.

La température a été prise pendant que TechTool Pro 4 défragmentait trois partitions (1 interne et 2 externes). 170 Go au total.

Bon courage à toutes et à tous.

Patrick du Havre (51 ans)

Merci de faire circuler


----------



## Gloubi (21 Août 2004)

iSebastien a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis toujours à la recherche d'une solution satisfaisante pour faire baisser significativement le volume sonore du ventilateur de mon eMac.
> 
> ...





À vos outils !
J'vais vous expliquer sommairement un petit bricolage que j'ai fait sur mon eMac.
Pour moi qui ne supportait plus le bruit du ventilo, ça me convient aujourd'hui très bien.

eMac 1 GHz (sans graveur DVD) acheté le 26 août 2003
384 Mo de Ram
Système 10.3.5
iSight ("Gloubi76" sur "http://www.ichatclub.org/fr/")
Disque dur externe D2 160 Go (FireWire 400 & 800, USB 2)

Ventilateur d'origine changé par moi-même le 29 juillet 2004 contre un PAPST Ø 120 - 055,3 CFM (réf. constructeur : 4412F/2G), commandé chez PC Look à Paris, et oui? et livré en 24 heures (17,79 ¤ le ventilo).
Colle Epoxy Z-POXY (PACER TECHNOLOGY) PT-36 (8 ¤). Petits disques à découper de maquettiste au bout d'une visseuse sans fil.
Trois petites cosses électriques achetées dans le même magasin pour maquettistes (à mon idée, des cosses pour automobile feraient très bien l'affaire.
Résultat : bruit nettement plus supportable, vraiment marre de celui d'origine ! Une véritable honte sur un Mac.
Une demi journée de travail propre et minutieux. Attention aux malhabiles et peu soigneux.
De mon côté, mon bricolage tombe en fin de garantie. Attention aux imprudents, malhabiles et autres peu soigneux, c'est à leurs risques et périls !
Pour les consciencieux, pas de problème, jusqu'à ce jour du moins.

Sites dont je me suis inspiré :

http://www.materiel.be/refroid/120mmfans_2/page13.php

http://218.223.20.17/em27.html

http://www.users-side.co.jp/catalog...i/109P1212L403/

http://www.thermexcel.com/french/tables/unitnext.htm

En fait, il faut se débrouiller car le premier site est en japonais, alors, même à l'aide du traducteur de Sherlock, de japonais à anglais, puis d'anglais à français, c'est de l'hébreu. Malheureusement pour moi (et pour vous), je ne parle ni l'anglais? ni l'hébreu.

Un petit aperçu du résultat :
- Température du 18 août 2004 au Havre : 23°C
- Température du Mac mesurée à 18 h 00 avec "Temperature Monitor 2.1" (Freeware) dans mon bureau (non exposé au soleil) : 44,0°C. À mon idée, ça le fait.

La température a été prise pendant que TechTool Pro 4 défragmentait trois partitions (1 interne et 2 externes). 170 Go au total.

Bon courage à toutes et à tous.

Patrick du Havre (51 ans)

Merci de faire circuler


----------



## Apca (21 Août 2004)

Gloubi a dit:
			
		

> À vos outils !
> J'vais vous expliquer sommairement un petit bricolage que j'ai fait sur mon eMac.
> Pour moi qui ne supportait plus le bruit du ventilo, ça me convient aujourd'hui très bien.
> 
> ...





Salut, ca ne sert a rien de poster ce message partout ! Bon boulot en tous cas concerant ton refroidissement de l'emac !


----------



## greg2 (25 Août 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> SVM mac a testé le tout dernier eMac 1,25Ghz dans son dernier numéro de juin. Cette machine fait jeu égal avec l'iMac*1,25Ghz, la carte vidéo en moins mais avec un écran dont on appréciera "la luminosité et la capacité de reproduction des couleurs".
> 
> Et là, stupeur, le magazine annonce que Apple a réduit le niveau sonore du ventilateur. Si tel est le cas, l'eMac risque de reprendre du poil de la bête sur un iMac*G4 en fin de course....
> 
> Quelqu'un a t'il reçu le tout dernier eMac, auquel cas, a t'il pu comparer le niveau sonore avec le modèle précédent ou avec l'iMac*G4?



Salut,
j'avais un eMac 700mhz et j'ai maintenant un iMac 1,25ghz. Au niveau du bruit il n'y a pas photo. Quand j'ai allumé l'iMac, j'ai cru  qu'il ne fonctionnait pas tellement il est silencieux. Après quelques heures de travail, il fait plus de bruit mais cela n'a aucun rapport avezc l'eMac...


----------



## jujumacosx (20 Septembre 2004)

ok Merci je Crois qu'on à compris


----------



## gad1962 (20 Septembre 2004)

Avant tout changements de ventilo, il faut se procurer les spécifications du ventilateur d'origine sur votre eMAC, notamment la taille, l'épaisseur, et le rendement exprimé en trs/mn et CFM cad la puissance de ventilation à un régime donné.

Afin de ne pas dénaturer le refroidissement d'origine, il est indispensable de respecter le CFM du nouveau ventilo.

Certaines marques de ventilos, notamment PAPST ont la particularité de produire des ventilateurs silencieux, on peut lui adjoindre un petit potentiomètre qu'on intercale entre le ventileteur et la connectique d'alimentation, cela permet de baisser la rotation du ventilo, soit en période fraîche ou lorsque le système n'est pas sollicité.

Une autre solution si cela est possible est de mettre un ventilateur + grand, car à un régime moindre il fournira le même rendement en CFM, et par conséquence sera moins bruyant.

N'ayant pas d'eMAC, je ne peux vous en dire plus quant au type de ventilo à adapter ou adaptable, mais ces principes de base s'appliquent à tout système utilisant un ventilateur comme refroidissement.

Une autre alternative existe, c'est de mettre un radiateur passif sur le ou les composants ayant besoin d'être refroidis, les radiateurs en question existent en cuivre, ils ont une très forte capacité de dissipation thermique, on peut le cas échéant suppléer au refroidissement avec un ventileteur tournant moins vite et dégageant moins de CFM cmpte tenu du dissipateur installé.

En tout état de cause je déconseille vivement d'obturer les orifices pour cause de bruit car ceux-ci sont nécessaires à la ventilation des composants, et vous mettriez en péril la pérennité et le rendement de votre système; plus vos composants sont hauts en température, moins ils sont fonctionnels, c'est une règle générale, chaque constructeur à une limite de température à ne pas dépasser, notamment pour le Processeur.

Si vous avez des questions auxquelles je puisse vous répondre, n'hésitez pas...

Cordialement


----------



## jujumacosx (8 Octobre 2004)

Allez voirs plus haut dans les forum plus récent les iMac G5 sont de vrai soufflerie   en tout cas soyez content de vos eMac le mien je le garde jusqu'à son dernier souffle .


----------

